

Pioneer anomaly: Known forces taken into account, an unexplained force remains - linhir
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pioneer_anomaly

======
nolite
Interesting article, posted here recently I think

<http://arxiv.org/abs/1009.3333>

